# TimeMachine TM01 headset



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all.

My 2014 TM01 headset keeps loosening up. I've had the bike since March and 3 times now, it's needed tightening. I have a race this Saturday, so I can't be without the bike but it's getting a bit annoying that this bike loosens up like that. Anyone have any similar issues or recommendations? Is the bike just high maintenance or what?? We will have a call in today to the BMC rep via our local dealer. Thanks. :mad2:


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

We have a few TM01s that race out of the shop so I have my hands on them often. Very complicated bike if you ask me. I guess I'll give a quick checklist because I don't know what's exactly wrong with yours.

Did you torque the steerer tube down to 8nm when installing it on the fork?
Next would go the slotted sleeve and then the tightening of the bearing preload. And then the fork clamp gets tightened to 2nm.

Now for the configurable part.

Was friction/carbon paste used in between the first spacer and the fork? Were the first bolts used on the first spacer torqued to 12nm?

Were the right bolts used for the right amount of spacers? Each spacer configuration has it's own set of bolts with very specific lengths. Are the right ones being used?

Was friction/carbon paste used in between the stem and handlebars?
Are the front bolts on the stem tightened all the way down? No gap? Are the back bolts on the stem tightened to 7nm equally?


If I were to guess, I would guess that friction paste was not used connecting the fork to the stem. Also I'm guessing that the proper 12nm of torque was not used. Or maybe the right torque values and the right length bolts were used just no paste.


The bike is not high maintenance, your mechanic or whomever is taking care of the bike doesn't understand it.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Going to post some pictures for you, it may help.




















































Edit: The troubleshooting basically just says a loose headset is a bearing preload problem. And to fix it you just need to retighten the bearing preload. Well what holds that preload setting is the fork clamp. And the fork clamp is only set at 2nm.
Hopefully your fork clamp is fine and it just wasn't assembled properly.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks. I can't answer your questions directly, but will forward your helpful words on to the mechanic who built up my bike for me at my LBS.


----------



## azurebl911 (Sep 7, 2014)

A quick question along the same lines. I've been looking to replace the headset bearings in my TM01. I don't think it's a proprietary bearing, right? If so could you tell me what size they are?


----------

